# Desert Tortoise Breeding?



## Scragry (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi
I'm somewhat new to this Place and I was wondering is it illegal to breed desert tortoise's in California because I currently have a male desert tortoise and was wondering if I'm able to breed him.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes, it is against the Calif. Fish and Wildlife regulations. It is also illegal to artificially incubate the eggs


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2018)

Yvonne is right. I was just complaining about this to another member earlier today. Its an endangered species, the ravens and the military are destroying them, the rest of humanity is displacing them, but heaven forbid anyone try to breed more of them. No. That's illegal.

In my opinion letting them go extinct should be illegal. People should be given prizes and money for breeding them!!!


----------



## orv (Mar 29, 2018)

Tom said:


> Yvonne is right. I was just complaining about this to another member earlier today. Its an endangered species, the ravens and the military are destroying them, the rest of humanity is displacing them, but heaven forbid anyone try to breed more of them. No. That's illegal.
> 
> In my opinion letting them go extinct should be illegal. People should be given prizes and money for breeding them!!!


Bless you, Tom. I sure wish that there was a captive breeding program where juviniles could be returned to a safe, wild environment. Is it even concievable that there would be a long-term place where the crows are at a minimum, no Army tanks present, and no endemic diseases? These wonderful, patient creatures have roamed our deserts for tens of thousand years . . . I'd like for them to roam there first, last and always. They've never hurt anyone and ask for little.


----------



## Tom (Jul 10, 2018)

orv said:


> Bless you, Tom. I sure wish that there was a captive breeding program where juviniles could be returned to a safe, wild environment. Is it even concievable that there would be a long-term place where the crows are at a minimum, no Army tanks present, and no endemic diseases? These wonderful, patient creatures have roamed our deserts for tens of thousand years . . . I'd like for them to roam there first, last and always. They've never hurt anyone and ask for little.


I'd jump right in to that sort of program for free. No money, no compensation… they don't even have to say "thank you". Just _allow_ me to do it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm not sure, but the Desert Tortoise Preserve run by Mike Conner may have a breeding program. They're trying to buy more land for tortoises too.
www.tortoise-tracks.org


----------

